# More Flint river pics



## PHIL M (Apr 5, 2006)

for you guys who love the flint like myself, enjoy.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 5, 2006)

VERY nice.  Thanks for posting...


----------



## JoeBanker (Apr 5, 2006)

Great pictures, I bet you had a ball!


----------



## Darcy (Apr 5, 2006)

great pictures!!!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 5, 2006)

Gotta like the view.  Thanks for the lunch trip on the Flint.

Hoss


----------



## LJay (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice pics. Never seen much of the Flint being I'm way up north.


----------



## sweet 16 (Apr 5, 2006)

Probably the only thing Jimmy Carter did good when he was in office. Stopped ****ing of the Flint River at Sprewell Bluff. Great pictures


----------



## PHIL M (Apr 5, 2006)

sweet 16 said:
			
		

> Probably the only thing Jimmy Carter did good when he was in office. Stopped ****ing of the Flint River at Sprewell Bluff. Great pictures


I couldnt agree more!


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 5, 2006)

*We just got back*

We went to the Flint River Outdoor Center,and made the Sprewell bluff to 36 bridge trip......3 kids and 3 adults,had a ton of fun,but didn't get to fish much due to the canoe full of little knuckleheads....


----------



## Hintz (Apr 5, 2006)

what county is that in, ive never seen hillls on the banks but ive never been in the northern part


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2006)

That`s a little section of Heaven right there. The shoal bass and redbreast are fine in that place. Great pics!!


----------



## Holton (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes nice pictures....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abolt20 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice Pictures.....


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 5, 2006)

Ahhhhh man you had a blast and can't get out of it.
Those are truely some great pictures...
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah, shoal bass heaven!  Thanks for great pics.... and my new screen saver.


----------



## jedediah (Apr 5, 2006)

http://www.flintriverfun.com/home.htm


----------



## rip18 (Apr 6, 2006)

Neat pictures!  Thanks!


----------



## jman9977 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nice pix's thanks for sharing.


----------



## Son (Apr 6, 2006)

*Flint*

Great river, I've been on the bottom of several stretches of it below Albany. Before the state made it illegal to dive in Ga.


----------

